# James Lang?



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Has James Lang seen the court at all this season for you guys?

Any word on whether he can be a solid NBA player in the next year or two?


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

He is going to sit on the IL all year, unless he gets a spot due to injuries. He hasn't touched the floor this year and is a raw prospect, so he could even take 4-5 years to contribute at this level.

Who knows though, he could be the latest Johnathon (Bend)Buster.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The difference though is that Bender was a lottery pick with high expectations, where as Lang was a late second rounder who very few people are expecting anything from.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why would he do this to himself. Theres a difference between going to the NBA from HS and not playing and going to school for a few extra and being a possible star


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, we are going to see what kind of character the kid has.

Does he sit at the end of the bench eating twinkies and bon-bons, or does he work hard on his body and his game with the assistants and other players until he gets a chance to prove himself on the court.

He has a good vet in PJ Brown to learn about being a pro from.

I was hoping Toronto could pick him up in the 2nd round. Hopefully we get a chance to see what he can do this year.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Man the learning curve for him practicing everyday against the talent NO has on the frontline is much more valuable than anything he would be getting by playing in college. All he has to do is get in top condition and NO will give him time to develop, he is cheap and they don't need him to produce quickly.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Not getting any PT is alright, it's not as though the team needs a rookie (straight from HS) big man right now. He can concentrate on getting better, game-wise and phyiscal shape-wise, thru team practices etc. 

Having PJ Brown as a role model to look up to is obviously really good for his career. Hopefully he can learn some stuff from PJ, and that'll definitely help in his development. 

I don't expect him to contribute now nor in the near future. Maybe 3-5 years down the road, he may become a solid backup big man (at most IMO).


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Did the Hornets just waive this kid?

What's going on? If he is in decent physical condition I hope the Raps pick him up and give him a try.

I had heard Lang plays with passion and is a real animal on the boards. Very surprised to hear he was cut.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh my God did they cut him Please tell me they didn't, this kid is gonna be REALLY good in a couple years. 
The reason he didn't go to college is because he couldn't, he was ruled inneligible for some reason, I don't know if he excepted pay or something, not sure.
Does anyone know if he was cut or not?!?


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

*he was cut.......*


----------

